# Cost of medical insurance...car insurance



## sgtanne

I finally got a quote on medical insurance for both me and my spouse (who is 78) for one year...not too bad...$1572.USD for me and $2307.USD for him....that is doable...now, does anyone know roughly how much car insurance is for one car...I know it probably varies a lot but I am looking for just a rough estimate...??


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife

hi,
may i ask you which privat insurance in italy you have
and is this one only valid in italy or international?


----------



## sgtanne

*Medical insurance*

I got some referrals from the Ialian consulate in SF....we got the quotes from an American company which specializes in insurance for overseas...

this is the man;s information:

Motti Cohen 
GoHealthPlan Insurance Solutions
1901 Avenue of the Stars, Suite 390 
Los Angeles CA 90067
Tel:310-553-8383 Cell:310-402-4041 Fax:310-421-0404
GoHealthPlan Insurance Solutions - Health and Travel Insurance


----------



## drumultaberei

sgtanne said:


> I got some referrals from the Ialian consulate in SF....we got the quotes from an American company which specializes in insurance for overseas...
> 
> this is the man;s information:
> 
> Motti Cohen
> GoHealthPlan Insurance Solutions
> 1901 Avenue of the Stars, Suite 390
> Los Angeles CA 90067
> Tel:310-553-8383 Cell:310-402-4041 Fax:310-421-0404
> GoHealthPlan Insurance Solutions - Health and Travel Insurance


Can I ask you please if the prescription cost is covered by the insurance or you havce to pay for the drugs?
And if it is not too much what is covered under the insurance?


----------

